# Simply Natural Dart Frogs?



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey guys just curious if anybody wants to do a group buy from Simply Natural Dart Frogs to save on shipping. On other forums, members in certain areas do this so shipping is only a like couple bucks a person. Please post and pm if interested. Thanks.

-Nick


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

105 views and nothing!? We don't have to a group buy here! Just thought it would be a good idea guys.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd be up for it in the spring, after recovering from holiday expenses.

Jeremy


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd be interested in placing a order if this goes through I was going to do one anyway


----------



## gatobacon (Jul 28, 2009)

which frogs were you thinking about ordering? and how soon? is this bulk order going be a new jersey exclusive? how are you going to work out shipping to other cities/states?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

andrew.hess said:


> which frogs were you thinking about ordering? and how soon? is this bulk order going be a new jersey exclusive? how are you going to work out shipping to other cities/states?


I'm guessing this is not a group by to get quantity discounts rather just a way to save on shipping. Only those in the immediate area that can pick up from a centralized location.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

I would probably be interested depending on when this went down


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

IN THE SPRING!!! ahah.....my pockets are drained.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Who's up for a group buy? Maybe wait for Spring?


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

i may be interested in the spring - depending on what Marcus has.

Andy


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

A group order to save on shipping and get a discount soul be great. I'm thinking April or may?


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't know about the discount - that's up to Marcus. BUT it will certainly cut down on the shipping cost. 

Andy


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

I would be totally down in the spring. I should have some money buy april or may


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I would be in for the spring. John NJ


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I may have a adult female azuraus and a adult yellow terribilis available in the spring if anybody is interested. Tricolor-john


----------

